# What tools to do bearnings on 1980 Raleigh.



## Yo Jimbo (Aug 15, 2013)

I want to repack the bearings on my newly aquired 1980 Raleigh Super Grand Prix. The bike is in great condition and looks like it was not used much. Can anyone list any special tools with size I will need for the bottom end removal.
 Thanks
Jim


----------



## The New Guy (Aug 15, 2013)

Don't believe there is much special required here.  Pretty standard stuff on that bike if i recall.  Bracket tool is probably the only one that isn't typical of bike repairs today.  Not sure, but i think you'll need the three toothed lockring spanner for the bottom bracket.  The Park tool HCW is probably the one you'll want - but a good crescent wrench, or a cheap 70's bike tool often has the attachment too and you can usually find one of those for under a buck.


----------



## Yo Jimbo (Aug 16, 2013)

The New Guy said:


> Don't believe there is much special required here.  Pretty standard stuff on that bike if i recall.  Bracket tool is probably the only one that isn't typical of bike repairs today.  Not sure, but i think you'll need the three toothed lockring spanner for the bottom bracket.  The Park tool HCW is probably the one you'll want - but a good crescent wrench, or a cheap 70's bike tool often has the attachment too and you can usually find one of those for under a buck.




Thanks for the info, I'll check with a couple of the local bike shops and see what they have in the way of tools.
 Jim


----------



## Richardnew (Sep 21, 2013)

I just got my Raleigh Grand Prix. It's not in as good as shape as your bike is.





I've actually stated working on it. I do silly things like clean up my brake calipers.





Richard Newton
Bianchi Restoration Blog


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Sep 21, 2013)

The crank puller is the only real necessity and it should be a standard one.  The lockring tool is nice to have and usually cheap but you can tap a screwdriver in one of the notches to get it going.  Setting the tension is a greater challenge this way and takes a few tries to get it right.  Don't know what it's got for bearing cups.  Usually a large adjustable wrench will do but soemtimes they'll have the little holes for "pin spanners".  Don't remember what Americans call them.  Again, a well placed screwdriver will work but not as well and again, they're cheap.


----------

